# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Macedonia Deployment Follow Up

## TheFridge

<p>In October we <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/70">reported</a> on the 5,000 desktop deployment of Ubuntu in Macedonia. The latest issue of the <a href="http://www.gnomejournal.org">GNOME Journal</a> has an <a href="http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/33/macedonia-deploys-5000-gnome-in-public-schools">interview</a> with Darko Arso, Technology Integration Manager at the Education Development Center, on why they chose GNOME running on Ubuntu.</p>
<p>While you’re there you might want to check out the Journal’s extensive review of <a href="http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/35/get-to-know-gnomemeeting">GnomeMeeting</a>, as well as the developer-oriented <a href="http://www.gnomejournal.org/article/34/writing-a-widget-using-cairo-and-gtk28">Writing a Widget Using Cairo and GTK+2.8</a>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

